# Turned gift wood from Don



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2017)

Can't find the original thread, but @Don Ratcliff gifted me with some wood last year and I finally took some pics of what I made from some of it. The dark piece was marked "pheasant wood', but I'm pretty sure it is Wenge, with a copper top and ABW knob. The other is Milo, turns like butta'. Both smallish pieces, 5-6" tall. Sorry for the poor pics, Thanks again Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2017)

Man I love that bottom one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 11, 2017)

I love the top one! The dark wood really shows off that copper. Both are great man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2017)

Well there ya go, one for each of the Michiganders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 11, 2017)

Are you sure it was Don who sent you that super nice wood!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

That is pheasant wood I promise. Those are amazing. I send you wood and you make stuff like that and send it back... deal?

Please don't tell @rocky1 because he thinks I never send wood to people... (just not him shhh)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful wood + extreme talent = magnificent turnings. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2017)

Great looking pieces Barry, my favorite is the bottom one. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> Great looking pieces Barry, my favorite is the bottom one. Tony


Thank you, I'll send it your way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is pheasant wood I promise. Those are amazing. I send you wood and you make stuff like that and send it back... deal?
> 
> Please don't tell @rocky1 because he thinks I never send wood to people... (just not him shhh)


I have never worked with pheasant wood before, it is remarkably similar to wenge, right down to the pesky little splinters, maybe they call wenge pheasant wood in Hawaii....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I have never worked with pheasant wood before, it is remarkably similar to wenge, right down to the pesky little splinters, maybe they call wenge pheasant wood in Hawaii....


I have worked with both Woods and the one that I sent you was Pheasant Wood. They do work a lot alike as you experienced. It was cut off from a piece I made my entry table out of.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2017)

You have a Wenge entry table?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a pheasant wood entry table.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a pheasant wood entry table.
> 
> View attachment 120247



That could be lots of pen blanks with just a little band saw work....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> That could be lots of pen blanks with just a little band saw work....


You could try but the second you get that table near a Hunter Mill my wife will... never mind, come to KC and get some...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2017)

Nicely done! I really like that wenge piece with the copper lid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You could try but the second you get that table near a Hunter Mill my wife will... never mind, come to KC and get some...



Good thing my mill is a Hud-Son.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Good thing my mill is a Hud-Son.


@ripjack13 told me so many time his bandsaw was a mill I just started calling the bandsaw a Hunter Mill... it makes him happy...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a bandsaw......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you have a saw mill? You could be my kid...





ripjack13 said:


> I have a bandsaw...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2017)

Do I need to say it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I fell for it again, no a bandsaw does not count...

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice work Barrysan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a pheasant wood entry table.
> 
> View attachment 120247


Don, do you now what species that is? I'm used to "pheasant wood" being Cassia siamea (synonym Senna siamea) and what you have there looks unusually bland for that species.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2017)

phinds said:


> Don, do you now what species that is? I'm used to "pheasant wood" being Cassia siamea (synonym Senna siamea) and what you have there looks unusually bland for that species.


Sure, it is the hawaiannias grownus verity. 

I have some more on my trailer so when I get to it I will send you some of it for inspection to be sure if you agree.


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2017)

Don, try as I might I can't say anything bad about that table. Cool work man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2017)

Tony said:


> Don, try as I might I can't say anything bad about that table. Cool work man! Tony


I know that was hard for you to say so thank you. I did however put another coat of finish and buffed out the orange peal on it which is my problem with that picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sure, it is the hawaiannias grownus verity.
> 
> I have some more on my trailer so when I get to it I will send you some of it for inspection to be sure if you agree.


Yeah, I'd like to get a sample of that to compare to Cassia siamea. I'll PM you my address.


----------

